# How do I paint new forgeworld minotaur space marine scheme?



## Sir jahams

Well its all in the title really. I'm wanting to start up a new space marine force and I've chosen the minotaur chapter. However I've hit a wall in how to paint them:headbutt:The best i've done so far has been some heavy devlan mud wash over silver which seems to give me the colour but I'm not sure if that will work on tanks large surfaces. So hit me with ideas people!


----------



## HorusReborn

got a pic of what the minotaurs are supposed to look like? Or a link? I have no idea what they're supposed to be like.


----------



## Sir jahams

Yeah I'm struggling to find one for you. If you search for the forgeworld land raider Achilles that's kinda the colour scheme though the actual marines in the book are a more bronze than gold that the land raider seems to be painted as. Other than taking a picture of the book I'm not sure there are any other photos of the scheme. Would I be ok to take a picture of the scheme to post here or is that a no no?


----------



## Djinn24

Silver + Wash = gold color. Base with gold and then highlight.


----------



## HorusReborn

are those yours larry???? GAAAHHHHHH you painted Vulkan He'stan in GOLD... WTF.... umm on a serious note, gold.... I think that the regular rank and file and anything else that doesn't have too flat a surface could be painted gold. But the Achilles is painted in a scheme that should be done that looks "gold" but isn't. It's not painted NMM which is good cause it'd look stupid... look at the tanks in the pics above, they look like gold ingots and not like mean menacing machines... paint them brownish, not gold, gold is stupid...


----------



## Djinn24

Gold would be fine it you glaze the hell out of them or dull coat them well. Keep the metalic but kill the shine.


----------



## Sir jahams

Cheers for the advice so far. The imperial armour pictures have the minotaurs more bronze than the above gold marines. I've tried dwarf bronze but it seems a tad bright and almost a copper colour. Will a wash over silver work on tanks? Its not going to be too thin/spread out to actually colour it? Sorry for all the questions but I'm a really poor painter and I'd like to have one decent army :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24

You can put more then one coat of wash on, just make sure the previous coat dries. You might wanna look into glazes, thinner then washes but still semi transparent.


----------



## Vaz

If you use a Vallejo equivalent of perhaps a Chestnut Ink (sadly OOP, it literally shaded every colour (except Silver/White) near perfect, worked on skin, metal, blue, yellow, black, green, red, I bought about 5 pots of the stuff when I heard it was being discontinued, but they're all gone now), you might get a nice finish over bronze.

What about Beaten Copper mixed with say Bubonic/Bestial Brown?


----------



## HorusReborn

Devlan mud will be your hero wash from now on methinks. I don't think using Silver will be a good idea. Bubonic brown with a Devlan mud wash will look tits... you know what I'll do cause I'm nice? I'll paint up a spare figure and take a pic to give you an idea of how it'll look! I think that's the road you want to take!!


----------



## Sir jahams

Cheers to all in the thread especially HorusReborn! I await your attempt eagerly!


----------



## Djinn24

I still say use gold and wash it with Devlin Mud or on the vehicles find some burnt umber or burnt sienna glaze:

00658-8044 8748 Burnt Sienna 4 oz List $7.85 $4.71 
00658-8054 8742 Burnt Umber 4 oz List $7.85 $4.71 

http://www.dickblick.com/products/golden-acrylic-glaze/


You may want to pick up some acrylic flow aid as the base glaze is a tad thick and you way want the first coat or 2 thinner to get it into the recesses.

http://www.dickblick.com/products/golden-acrylic-flow-release/


----------



## yanlou

This may help aswell, see how Forgeworld make the Minotaurs look.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LAND-RAIDER-ACHILLES-COMPLETE-KIT.html


----------



## Starship Trooper

I would spray them gold and then wash em brown.... But I use spray paints more then most people.


----------



## Zaphod Beeblebrox

I actually signed up to post this ^^

You are talking about the Minotaurs, yet all references made so far were for the Taurans - another chapter!

Tauran: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Tauran

Minotaurs: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Minotaurs

As you can see, the iconography on the lexicanum site matches with the ones on the FW site ^^. AND - they are NOT gold. They are bronze ^^. I hope you have not started painting yet 

Quick edit:

You can find more information in Imperial Armor Volume Ten - The Badab War - Part II

I hope this was of help!

Stay hoopy, 

Zaphod


----------



## tartanpaint

Heres a guide to painting minotaurs you may find useful. If u need any help just reply here and i will get back to you.

Minotaurs Space Marines Paint Guide


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

For making a nice bronze colour: Paint as is for the gold, but give a wash of very watery hawk turquoise for a "verdegris" effect, making the gold look more greenish so more like bronze


----------



## Brother Anvil

As I'm in the process of repainting my entire army into Minotaurs colours, I'm hitting a brickwall.I see all these recipes for bronze on infantry sized models, but how do you get the exact same colours on ex. LR sized models? And no cheating with airbrushes  ?


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

I think the way is called "stipple", makes colour very like spray, my english not so good to explain, but is using big brush and hitting lots with him from one way (above is normal) until even covering is done, hope you understands me


----------



## Brother Anvil

I think I understand you, but wouldn't that technique take extremely long?


----------



## rxcky

If you guys are interested I'd be happy to offer my 3 cents on how I painted my Minotaurs. Took a few attempts to get a colour scheme I was happy with, but am pleased with the results and have got it down to a very simple, quick and effective way to paint the gold/bronze of the armour. 

My captain and tactical squad from the army painting challenge.


















And my WIP of my storm talon, the same principles can be applied to vehicles, just needs a little bit more TLC when working on it, as it stands I learnt the hard way with the ST and am still undecided whether to try and finish it or just bin it and get another one. The technique is essentially the same though with like I say just a bit more care when applying the washes.


----------



## Brother Anvil

I'd be more than interested actually, espacially how you got an even coat on a larger model like the ST


----------



## scscofield

Tin bitz with a silver drybrush/ highlight then sepia wash is how my models got the bronzy look.


----------



## Brother Anvil

As stated before, infantry sized models won't be a problem, it's getting the same colour onto larger models, LRs and such.I don't see myself brushing a LR without messing it up :S


----------



## Brother Anvil

Here's my attempt at the Minotaurs scheme and this is how I'll be doing my from now on :





I found a spray cna that gives a perfect basecolor for this, all I need to do afterwards is wash heavily with sepia and a pinwash with heavily diluted turquoise for that corrosion look


----------



## rxcky

Brother Anvil said:


> Here's my attempt at the Minotaurs scheme and this is how I'll be doing my from now on :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a spray cna that gives a perfect basecolor for this, all I need to do afterwards is wash heavily with sepia and a pinwash with heavily diluted turquoise for that corrosion look


That sir is rather nice indeed! May I ask which Spray you are using? My method is similar, only problem is the spray I'm using doesn't take acrylic based paint at all and this can be a bit of a pest.

I use a gold spray as the base coat followed by a careful wash with a brush of the Army Painter Dark tone. 24 hours to dry then a matt varnish spray and then you go to town on the details etc. Its a realllllly easy way to get the guts of the armour done and as long as your careful with the Army Painter stuff it gives you a really nice finish.

Vehicle wise, my Storm Talon attempt with the same technique did NOT work as well as I would have liked and now it sits unfinished in a box in my cupboard. You've got a really smooth finish on that figure and I would really like to know what brand of spray you used so I can get some too!


----------



## Brother Anvil

RXCKY: I found this at the discount store : Motip Lacquer Antique Gold, EAN code 8711347016167.This is the base I use for my models.Haven't tried it on anything larger than a Terminator though, so can't guarantee anything big comes out good ( God-Emperor I do hope it does  ) Hope this helps!!

EDIT : the site for it :: HERE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent verdigris on the backpack; however the back of the greaves look a touch odd with verdigris on the flat areas as well as the vents.

I like the deep red spot colour; I feel it would pop even more with an edge highlight on the bolter case.


----------



## rxcky

Brother Anvil said:


> RXCKY: I found this at the discount store : Motip Lacquer Antique Gold, EAN code 8711347016167.This is the base I use for my models.Haven't tried it on anything larger than a Terminator though, so can't guarantee anything big comes out good ( God-Emperor I do hope it does  ) Hope this helps!!
> 
> EDIT : the site for it :: HERE


Cheers dude! gonna get me some and try it out.


----------



## Vaz

@Brotheranvil, any chance of a Plog to watch? PS get a Stormeagle!


----------



## Brother Anvil

@Dave T Hobbit: Glad you like the scheme! I must say the back of the greaves looks better irl, as it's more into the grooves of those vent thingies on the back.

@ rxcky: Np mate, have at it!

@Vaz: I started my blog not so long ago and if there is any updates, it'll show on there.Link in my signature  And a stormeagle? a little TOO much cash I'm afraid  already going to get a few FW pieces ( alot of minotaurs shoulderpads, the HQ pack and probably a few armour mark packs.The wife would KILL me if I would ask for a stormeagle


----------

